# Scottish Meet - New Location *KRISPY KREME*



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Same as last year there will be a scottish meet for all Audis at the Edinburgh showroom arranged by Audi-Sport.net this has now been changed to *Krispy Kreme *at Edinburgh (about 2 minutes away from the showroom)

Provisional date is Saturday 28th September 12:00 - 16:00

Pop your names up here if your interested then I'll get a list going and update with ASN.

Dazz 8)

1.dzTT
2.ChallonaTTer
3.X5TUU
4.malstt
5.big_ab
6.Cuprabhoy


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I might be interested in this as its not that far from Newcastle lol


----------



## Pyrocam (Jul 11, 2012)

dzTT said:


> Provisional date is Saturday 28th September. Time to be confirmed shortly.
> 
> Dazz 8)


Goddamn it.... I'm working !!!! Aaarrggghhhh
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Come back my hols that day,so will try and make it later on in the day... 8) 
Nick


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Good news folks, the more the merrier.

Its looking so far around 15 cars from ASN and this only went up last week so I'd expect around the 30 mark for the full day by the 28th.

Official time to be confirmed soon 

X5TUU - its only a short trip for you :wink:

Pyrocam - shame you can't make it, just take the day off :lol:

Will be good to catch up Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Time has been confirmed as 12:00 - 16:00 with a 'little surprise' from Audi for all of us...I have no idea whats happening btw I'm just a middle man so dont ask :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I may pop up to this as well, x5tuu fancy a convoy ?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

malstt said:


> I may pop up to this as well, x5tuu fancy a convoy ?


Yeah can do, always better travelling in numbers  ... Plus I only live at Killingworth so not too far from Ashington anyways


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice one guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Think we will probably arrange a meeting point before it and all roll in together again, made it a bit easier for those who didnt know where it was (like me :roll: )


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

missed this last year, count me in


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

The meet has now changed location folks. There has been a problem with Edinburgh Audi not being able to give us enough space at their showroom so the location now is Krispy Kreme in Edinburgh (Hermiston Gait) about 2 minutes away from the showroom.

I understand its not got the same appeal as the showroom so let me know if you still want to attend or not. I'm not 100% sure myself as I was wanting to speak to someone at Audi about a car whilst there but o well.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Might stop in to say hello


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Updated first post with a list of everyone who wants to attend, will update with the location we are meeting at (i.e. what carpark).

Nick I've been told it was the same car park they met in for the last Krispy Kreme meet...were you at that one?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Real sorry but not going to be able to make this now. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Updated first post with a list of everyone who wants to attend, will update with the location we are meeting at (i.e. what carpark).
> 
> Nick I've been told it was the same car park they met in for the last Krispy Kreme meet...were you at that one?


Hi Daz
Yep,was at the last one.When entering Hermiston retail park,take your 1st left into Halfords carpark...its in around that area...can't miss it...hope to see you there at some point...i fly back from hols about 1.30...so if my dearest will do the unpacking i will knash along.
Nick :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

malstt said:


> Real sorry but not going to be able to make this now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


No Problem mal.



ChallonaTTer said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Updated first post with a list of everyone who wants to attend, will update with the location we are meeting at (i.e. what carpark).
> ...


I might be away by then...think the missus has something booked for 3 but can't remember :lol:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I would love to make it, but am away 

Cautionary note - the KK car park is small and VERY busy on a Weekend. I'm not sure there will be any space for parking even half a dozen cars. 
Right opposite KK there is a retail park with big car parks - just a suggestion - don't want to interfere

Cheers all


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

genie_v1 said:


> I would love to make it, but am away
> 
> Cautionary note - the KK car park is small and VERY busy on a Weekend. I'm not sure there will be any space for parking even half a dozen cars.
> Right opposite KK there is a retail park with big car parks - just a suggestion - don't want to interfere
> ...


Think the plan was to park in the retail park anyway so there would be plenty space [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Good to see everyone today in Edinburgh despite being asked to vacate the carpark!!!


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

nice to meet some of the faces behind the names


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Got delayed at Palma airport on our return trip,so didn't get along until 3pm...so must have just missed you guys [smiley=bigcry.gif] circled the retail park a few times but couldn't see anyone though...catch up on the next meet though...Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry I didnt make it along folks...over slept by a few hours and through 3 alarms :roll: :lol: oops

Will be at the next one hopefully


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

So what was the little surprise by Audi?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Well before they pulled the plug on hosting the event the surprise was going to be an Audi R8 and new RS6 or RS4 available for test drive


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Well before they pulled the plug on hosting the event the surprise was going to be an Audi R8 and new RS6 or RS4 available for test drive


All in all "piss up / brewery" in the same sentence springs to mind!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

test drive for all in R8,, haha who is kiddin who !!!!!!!!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

If I knew this section existed I would have popped along as I'm only in Livingston :lol: bugger.

There's always the next meet!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> If I knew this section existed I would have popped along as I'm only in Livingston :lol: bugger.
> 
> There's always the next meet!


The next one is at Moffat....check out details from Events section from Jimmy. 8) 
Nick


----------

